# Subwoofer Help



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

I have TWO 4ohm dual voice coil subs and i want to bridge it down so my amplifier sees a 1 ohm load, anyone have something that can help me? like a clear diagram or something.
and one more question, is RMS about half the peak/max power of your subwoofer? and if so, i would have 600watts RMS for each of my subs cuz they are 1200watts peak/max power. so i was thinking of getting a Mono Rockford Fosgate amp for 400$- 1000W RMS, so thats about 2000wat peak power. would that work good to push my subs?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

RMS is the constant power the amp can push at all times. Max power doesn't mean much


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

First off, your amp has to be able to supporta 1ohm load, not many do. The JL Audio 1000/1 is one of the best out there IMO, and it can support a 1.5ohm load. You would have to spend a large sum of money to get a good one that wont crap out on your in a week.

Max power is just a guess. The Consumer Electronics Association is real strict on the RMS ratings on a subwoofer, they all now have to be CEA certified in the RMS field to be sold to consumers.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah the fosgate is stable to 1 ohm


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

oh and is it possible to bridge to mono amps together? and if so how


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

to one subwoofer??? Not a good idea


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Rockford Fosgate also makes a 10,000 watt amplifier


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

i mean bridge it so each amp powers one subwoofer, not 2 of them power just 1 alone. And i dont relly care about max power anymore, im just looking to get an amp with good RMS power.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes you can have one amp running one sub, I have done many setups that way. If the sub can handle it. 
If your amp it 1000/1 and you hook one sub up to it, that sub will get 1000 watts. You dont have to do anything special like bridging the amp, just hook it up normally.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

oh cool, but can you get both amps to run on one battery? would that kill the battery fast or not work or something?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

not if your alternator can keep up. Figure out how many amps your car needs to run, then how many your amps needs, if the need is greater then the output of the alternator, your battery will die.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

so if it could keep up, how would you run 2 amps? same as how you would run 1?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

correct you would need to run a 2 AWG power wires back from the battery and split it into 4 AWG for each amp, just split the remote wire before the amps for signal and use a "Crows foot" for the ground location. If you want a capacitor get one.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

What about the RCA's?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

If you don't have to do anything with the RCA's,
Here's what I think I have to do:

2 Mono Amplifiers.
2 Guage Power wire from battery split to 4 guage, 1 to each amp.
Split remote wire(just slit it in half? and use electrical tape to split??)
Run wires to subs.
Ground each amplifier separately, and whats Crows Foot?
Done?No RCA?

Correct me if im wrong bout anything.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

rca's go into the first amp, then run a second set from amp 1 to amp 2 with a LPF set. For the remote wire, just use a butt connector to plit into two, dont just use electrical tape. A crows foot bolts to the chassie and you can attach multiple grounds to it, search google and you will find it.

For the remote wire connect 2 leads to one end of the but connector, then the wire coming from the deck, creating a "Y".


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

I have 2 tweeters hooked up to my door speakers, is it possible to run the tweeters to a 2-channel amplifer? or do you need 4-channel for midrange and tweeters?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ohh my god dont do that or you will blow your tweeters. You should have a 4 channel amp to run all mid-range speakers. Filter out all the bass and you would get crisp clean sound.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

lol, i was asking because i have a 2 channel amp pushing my subs atm, and when the whole amp is disconnected, the car speakers' bass sounds cleaner, but when the amps on it sounds soooo retarded,thats why i just leave my bass on 0. Is there any way to make it so its no extra bass on you car speakers?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah on your head unit change the bass to -6, strange that the sound is impaired when the amp is connected, sounds like something might be wrong in the wiring. When you have amps in your car it is always good to zero out the eq on the head unit and tune the amp.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah ill have to tune the amp, i never did it since i hooked it up lol -_-. is it bad to put freq. on full on the amp?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

umm yes, the frequency is the signal the amp is sending to the subwoofer. If you are putting a high frequency to a SUB woofer, then you voice coil will eventually blow and you will be out one subwoofer.
Tweeters - High
Midrange - Mid
Subwoofer - Low


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

k im gunna change it back, 
can you tell me if this is good for my amp

LPF- on full
HPF- on the lowest
Bass Boost- On full( i don't relly use my remote so w.e)
Level- Full
and the Freq. slider thing im gunna change back to the middle one which is LPF i think:S


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

turn you boost down to about 1/4, same with level, send me a picture of your amp, or what model is it again? I can pull up the tuning for it with your subwoofer.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

okay this is what I have:

Amp:
Pyramid Royal Blue 800watts 2 channel bridgeable high power mosfet with bass boost- 4 ohm stable.

I have TWO Pioneer 12", these are the details on them:

Max. Music Power 1200Watts
Nominal Power(RMS) 400Watts
12"
Impedance 2 Ohms or 8 Ohms
Sensitivity 89 dB
Frequency Response 18 Hz to 500 Hz
Gross Weight 7.10 kg 15 lb 10 oz
Dual 4ohm Voice Coils

They are loaded to 2 ohms right now.

Ill look for a picture or you could just google the details i gave you but ill look for a pic

thanks man.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

notice how the amp says 2 ohm stable, therefore you can't bridge it down to 1 ohm


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

I think im just gunna get the 1000W rms fosgate and run 3 subs on it. its possible right?
Can you please provide or help me with a diargram or sumthing with the lowest ohm load to the amp. all the subs are 4 ohm dual voice coil.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is possible but you would get mixed sounds from the subs becuase two of the three would be getting a certain amount of power, while the third one would be getting less.
My suggestion would be to either run one amp for two subs, or two amps for two subs. never go odd unless you want an odd number of amps.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

what if i run the fosgate on 2 subs, and bridge my 2 channel pyramid to power the third one? and whats the ppoint of getting a capacitor? what does it do? doesnt it just put more strain on your cars electrical system? or does it act like another battery that charges itself to help power the amps or something. O.O


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

A capacitor is used for quick discharge to your amps, it helps but you have to get one large enough or it wont do anything.
Seriously man, I would just stick with one amp and two subs. Mix and match is horrible.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

k i think im just gunna stick to one amp and 2 subs. how do you wire the subs to 1 ohm , cuz the fosgates 1 ohm stable. the subs are 4 ohm DVC. and i have 2. 

p.s - wen i turn my freq. to LPF, the bass isnt so heavy and continuous(i dunno how to describe it) than wen its on fullbut i dont wanna blow my subs so its on LPF.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

that's a 2 ohm load i needed 1, but thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

4 ohm amp to get to 1 ohm would need 4 speakers.....thats what I was trying to get at.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

nono its for the fosgate, the fosgates 1 ohm, and my pyramids 4 ohm.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Your subs are 1 ohm and your amp is 4 ohm?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

im getting a 1 ohm stable fosgate amplifier but my current amplifier(pyramid) is 4 ohm stable. The subs are 4 ohm DVC, and i heard that if you have 2 of them, you can wire them down to 1 ohm.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

how do you install a crossover in your car?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

crossovers are useless, indash EQ would be better. Crossovers just breakdown the sounds coming from the deck. Plus most modern amplifiers have built in cross overs.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

oh because i have tweeters run off my car speakers and i want just the tweeter sound and no midrange or bass. and i heard if yuou have a crossover you could get it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

your tweeters should already have a filter inline with the speakers. They is standard these days


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you help me one more time please

okay so, i have a deck that used to be in my van, but then we got into an accident
and the back pin plug, where all the wires were connected got left behind and i only have the deck, is it possible to get another plug that will fit my deck? cuz im planning on installing another system in my other van.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, search amazon or contact the manufacturer of the company, those are not usually found by shops because they would go with the deck. Check ebay or amazon.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

kk thanks, 
do bullet tweeters sound good and loud? i was planning on getting a pair.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

when choosing tweeters, metal cones produce better sound and are more durable then a paper or plastic cone.


----------

